# 3 OF A KIND .



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Had my best day this year snaring so far , caught 3 nice coyotes . Bait had been unhit til today now it is all gone and 3 for the fence . Not a great photo , when I figure how to do it I will load a couple from my phone . Biggest weighed 42#.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's the best 2 ,


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! That 42 pounder will take up 2 slats on the fence.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Somebody sure knows what he's doing. Nice work!

I know Catcapper can snare 'em, too, and says he can take more 'yotes than he can by trapping. Here's my question: Assuming the setup is proper, do snares minimize or eliminate the possibility of catching non-target animals? And, I'm not much concerned with domestic dogs in my area.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are some top dollar furs right there C2C--- Looks like you had a lynch'in party go'in on yesterday. :thumbsup:

Glen--- folks who run snares make targeted sets for critters the same as the steel trappers do.

A coyote snare is hung with the bottom of the loop 10-12 inches off the ground. At that height, the snare will miss trash animals like skunk, raccoon and any grinner that may happen along. The reverse is true if the target is the trash critters. A smaller wire size--- smaller loop size--- and the bottom of the loop is now 3-4 inches off the ground. Coyote size animals will tend to knock the snare down and avoid capture.

A steel trap takes anything that comes along so I think snares are more selective.

Anyone who "might" be concerned with capturing a domestic dog in a snare can run a relaxing lock on the wire and the dog should be alive and waiting to bite you upon release.lol.

I hear tell that Ruger is hang'in wire this season--- he may become converted.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, some prime fur there, something I always wanted to try was snaring.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job congrats


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the replies folks. So far and I say so far , I've not caught any nonfurbearers in my snares . They are mostly set for coyote but have caught the odd fox and raccoon . I use camlocks , triggers and senneker kill springs , and a light 265# breakaway on all my snares , both 5/64 and 1/16" cable and have found that I get quicker kills with the 1/16 and small deathblow camlocks .Deer are also a big concern , hence the light breakaways . There are many trails that the coyotes use that are also deer routes so they go untouched with snares . I get roadkill permits for deer for bait and when I started the coyotes would clean up one a night . So you think he will fill up 2 slats Don ? lol .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good looking color and ready for winter those song dogs picked a bad place to hang out with you around........ nice work C2C.

Cat that's funny stuff lynch'in party indeed!!


----------

